# Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner



## stieglitz (24 März 2008)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Appl...m-Gepaeck-von-iTunes-Updates--/meldung/105426
Find ich unmöglich, ist mir gestern auch passiert. Hab mich total gewundert. Brauch den nicht! Hab schon IE und FF. Das ist ist als ob einem ein Trojaner untergejubelt wird. Meine Festplatte ist eh schon voll.
Absolute Frechheit einem ungewollt Software auf den Rechner zu spielen!!!:wall:


----------



## KatzenHai (25 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*

Ich hab es gerade noch rechtzeitig gesehen und mich gefragt, was der Sch... soll.



Noch habe ich keine vernünftige Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*

Dazu auch bei Heise: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Appl...m-Gepaeck-von-iTunes-Updates--/meldung/105426


----------



## Captain Picard (26 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*

und im Spiegel mit  süffisanten Kommentaren
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/0,1518,543118,00.html


> ..
> IT-Kolumnist Ed Bott schreibt beim Fachdienst ZDnet sogar, Apple solle sich mal bei Microsoft abschauen, wie man Software-Aktualisierungen transparent und respektvoll abwickle. Die These provoziert. Doch Bott untermauert sie mit einem durch Bildschirmfotos belegten Schritt-für-Schritt-Vergleich eines Apple- und eines Microsoft-Updates auf einem Windows-Rechner. Und in der Tat kommt bei diesem Vergleich Microsoft besser weg.


dazu gehört ja nun nicht viel...


> ..Apple gab auf Anfrage von SPIEGEL ONLINE keinen Kommentar zu dem Vorgang ab.


ach was...  ..


----------



## juesedeutschland (26 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*

Hallo. Auch ich hab´s festgestellt, dass das auf einmal da drauf ist. Mein Sohn meint, das ist garnicht schlecht, schnell und ist wohl beim Quicktime update mit raufgekommen. Nur, braucht man das? Haben firefox...


----------



## webwatcher (26 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*

Die Diskussion dreht sich nicht um die Qualität des Browsers, sondern um die 
 mehr als fragwürdige  Verbreitungsmethode


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Diskussion dreht sich nicht um die Qualität des Browsers, sondern um die
> mehr als fragwürdige  Verbreitungsmethode


Das ist der Punkt. Ich finde ihn auch nicht schlecht, möchte ihn aber nicht aufgedrängt bekommen.


----------



## juesedeutschland (26 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Diskussion dreht sich nicht um die Qualität des Browsers, sondern um die
> mehr als fragwürdige  Verbreitungsmethode



Ja, ist mir klar! Geht um die Verbreitungsmethode. Die ist sehr anrüchig! Wollte nicht abweichen...T´schuldigung.


----------



## Heiko (26 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*



juesedeutschland schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir klar! Geht um die Verbreitungsmethode. Die ist sehr anrüchig! Wollte nicht abweichen...T´schuldigung.


Brauchst Dich nicht entschuldigen. Wir bräuchten kein Diskussionsforum, wenn wir nicht diskutieren würden.


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*

...bislang keine Ahnung, was Safari ist. Vorige Woche dann der erste Download, kurz mal reingeschaut und wieder gelöscht - gestern will´s iTunes schon wieder haben, scheint ein Dauerbrenner zu sein.


----------



## KatzenHai (27 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*

Mir wurde es auch schon wieder angeboten. Wenn das so weiter geht, schalte ich die AutoUpdatefunktion von iTunes ab.

Ob das im Sinne des Erfinders ist, wenn das alle tun?


----------



## Devilfrank (27 März 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*

Toller Browser!
http://secunia.com/advisories/29483/
Das sind ja nun wirklich uralte Kamellen.
:unzufrieden:


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Juni 2008)

*AW: Itunes läd automatisch Safari auf den Rechner*

Great - erst kriegt man's ungewollt, und dann hat's Lücken:


			
				M$ Security Advisory Notification schrieb:
			
		

> Security Advisories Updated or Released Today ==============================================
> 
> * Microsoft Security Advisory (953818.)
> - Title: Blended Threat from Combined Attack Using Apple's Safari on the Windows Platform
> (...)


:wall:


----------

